# what do you mean i am dirty!



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I love this picture of Pudsey I just thought id share.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg that boy is flippin adorable, are you sure you want to keep him?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg that boy is flippin adorable, are you sure you want to keep him?


I will let you know in a few years  Gotta keep you guessing


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

So cute, or should I say handsome!
Having never been close up to a ferret I always thought they looked lovely but that was all. Then I was taken out by a hawk owner to go hunting and was put in charge of a white one. She was gorgeous, so tame, so friendly, couldn't bear to put her down! Since then my liking has changed to loving them


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

delca1 said:


> So cute, or should I say handsome!
> Having never been close up to a ferret I always thought they looked lovely but that was all. Then I was taken out by a hawk owner to go hunting and was put in charge of a white one. She was gorgeous, so tame, so friendly, couldn't bear to put her down! Since then my liking has changed to loving them


Pudsey is lovey and tame too, he is a total softy he just loves a fuss from anyone, ferrets are often under rated yeah some can bite but more often then not its down to the owner who had them as kits.


----------



## Weasellady (Dec 30, 2013)

He is gorgeous, and you are so right about them being mis-understood.
Having fostered for so long I have just taken the ones that were brought to me from the rescue.
Some were biters or had suffered some trauma that made them dislike humans so needed more one to one and the rescue had so many that it was impossible for the rescue owner to handle them as much as she would have liked to.
Some came to me as a challenge.
The biters turned out to be lovely and the lone ferrets usually made a friend.
In 11 years, I have only had two lock on bites and that was one young nervous new ferret and another new ferret who had been mis-treated at her last home before she was taken on by the rescue.
They have lovely little charators too.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Weasellady said:


> He is gorgeous, and you are so right about them being mis-understood.
> Having fostered for so long I have just taken the ones that were brought to me from the rescue.
> Some were biters or had suffered some trauma that made them dislike humans so needed more one to one and the rescue had so many that it was impossible for the rescue owner to handle them as much as she would have liked to.
> Some came to me as a challenge.
> ...


Hi and welcome to the ferret forum 

That's so good of you to rescue them and help them, many people turn biters away, I rescue ferrets from time to time to from my local vets and sometimes find them new homes (if not they stay with me for life) and are neutered. My worst rescue was little Mazie (she was named that because it was amazing she made it)


----------



## Weasellady (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome DKdream.
I didn't actually rescue the ferrets, but fostered for the ferret rescue who over nearly 30 years took in and rehomed or nursed up to 6000 ferrets.
All the fosters stayed with me for the rest of their lives. I have also taken one or two that were terminal and needed to be house ferrets.
The rescue closed properly last year due to the lady's age and her husband being terminally ill. She still has some oldies as well as the mink as she can take those in because she holds a licence. Otherwise they would be destroyed as vermin.
I have a lot of respect for that lady.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Weasellady said:


> Thank you for the welcome DKdream.
> I didn't actually rescue the ferrets, but fostered for the ferret rescue who over nearly 30 years took in and rehomed or nursed up to 6000 ferrets.
> All the fosters stayed with me for the rest of their lives. I have also taken one or two that were terminal and needed to be house ferrets.
> The rescue closed properly last year due to the lady's age and her husband being terminally ill. She still has some oldies as well as the mink as she can take those in because she holds a licence. Otherwise they would be destroyed as vermin.
> I have a lot of respect for that lady.


That is admirable of her well done to you too, iv'e never had a house ferret yet but I have a few babies who I love as individuals.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi and welcome to the ferret forum
> 
> That's so good of you to rescue them and help them, many people turn biters away, I rescue ferrets from time to time to from my local vets and sometimes find them new homes (if not they stay with me for life) and are neutered. My worst rescue was little Mazie (she was named that because it was amazing she made it)


You seem to have forgotten a few from your countless rescues and if you're not going to big yourself up I will 

"From time to time" should read whenever I come across any needy ferret, the vets are even bringing rescues to me now.
"My worst was little Maizie". Add to that list Gracie, trev, and Luna who would almost certainly be dead without you watching them day and night till they gained strength.


----------



## Weasellady (Dec 30, 2013)

All of mine have been house ferrets, but we also have a ferret shed which had a six foot long run attached which they took group turns in playing in during the daytime.
I fetched them all in at night. and had four separate large cages and hutches at one end of my living room for them.
The most ferrets that I have had at one time was 15, when the rescue was overflowing. 
At that time I had three groups.
Now I am down to my last two so they live in the house all of the time.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I have 23 at the moment and the number may go up sometimes


----------



## Weasellady (Dec 30, 2013)

I see you already have ferret maths. They do creep into your heart, don't they.
Sadly being the age that I am, I have decided that when my last two have gone, I will stick to just the one dog.
I have bad knees and my hubby isn't all that steady on his legs so in a few more years it will be even more difficult to climb over the board that we have across the door which we put there to keep them in for their own safety.
I am hoping that Gwyneth will have a bit longer and Angel a few years as she is only 3 and 1/2.
Keep up the good work, You life sounds like it revolves around your ferrets just as mine has done since I had my first two in 2003.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Weasellady said:


> I see you already have ferret maths. They do creep into your heart, don't they.
> Sadly being the age that I am, I have decided that when my last two have gone, I will stick to just the one dog.
> I have bad knees and my hubby isn't all that steady on his legs so in a few more years it will be even more difficult to climb over the board that we have across the door which we put there to keep them in for their own safety.
> I am hoping that Gwyneth will have a bit longer and Angel a few years as she is only 3 and 1/2.
> Keep up the good work, You life sounds like it revolves around your ferrets just as mine has done since I had my first two in 2003.


I adore having ferrets in my life, I can't imagine life without them, I do sometimes breed, but all the kits stay here (unless I find a loving suitable home) for one of them.


----------



## Weasellady (Dec 30, 2013)

thedogsmother said:


> You seem to have forgotten a few from your countless rescues and if you're not going to big yourself up I will
> 
> "From time to time" should read whenever I come across any needy ferret, the vets are even bringing rescues to me now.
> "My worst was little Maizie". Add to that list Gracie, trev, and Luna who would almost certainly be dead without you watching them day and night till they gained strength.


Sorry, I've only just picked up on this as still trying to find out how to use the forum properly.

I do agree with you, credit to DK Dream and all rescuers. I do admire people who put their lives on hold to save animals, especially as ferrets are so misunderstood.

You have my respect DK. and thank you from the little ones that you have taken in. 
Well done to you.

I only did a little to help but I'm glad at least that I could do something to help animals in this way during my lifetime.


----------

